# Tanner........



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Wonderful happy ending for Tanner, he's one lucky boy to have found such a great home.


----------



## Aislinn (Nov 13, 2010)

What a beautiful story! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## ebenjamin85 (Apr 13, 2008)

So glad Tanner had a happy ending. Is the picture of Tanner and Mavis? If so I'd say he's settling in nicely!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are so sweet cuddled together. So happy for the both of them being rescued. Now they will have many years together cuddled up.


----------

